# If you had a hundred dollars...



## markswoodcraft (Aug 5, 2012)

if you had a hundred dollars to blow at KMS or anywhere else, what tool (or accessory) would you get with it?


----------



## needshave (Jan 13, 2013)

Freud Sd206 or sd208. Dado stack blade. My Freud is getting a little old and very tired of this oak.


----------



## nwbusa (Feb 21, 2012)

A couple of parallel clamps. Oh wait, I just did. Several times.


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

I'd load up on jig stuff. For some reason I am always finding a use for t-tracks, t-track bolts and hardare, hold down clamps, etc


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

I got a knob and T-track kit for the B-day last year, so that is now off the table. I did recently buy more T-track, and found that *Orange Aluminum* in Florida had the best prices lately. The best QUALTY T-track that I have found is from *80/20 Inc.*

The latest C-Note that I dropped was at *WC online* and that was for two 2in X 8in X8in Rosewood, one 2×8x8 Zebrawood, and and one 2×6x6 and one 2×2x6 Walnut, ALL for turning handplane knobs and cutting totes. WC's Rosewood was the best bargain and generous in that it was slightly over-sized like normal 8/4 lumber. **


----------



## JesseTutt (Aug 15, 2012)

Wood - I need some thick hard maple to finish the vise on my new workbench

-or-

Another bandsaw blade for resawing

-or-

A couple of new foster bits, I do a lot of end grain drilling and they dull quickly


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

If you don't know what you'd buy w/ $100. I would save your money until a need arises.


----------



## camps764 (Dec 9, 2011)

Bondogaposis - BINGO! I'd tuck that bill in the sock drawer until I was working on a project that needed something new…new router bits, etc.

I find the cost/benefit is higher when I let my projects dictate what I need to buy…I used to buy stuff and then try to find projects to use it on….got spendy quick.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Depending on what you have in your shop.I would think about woodworking books,or videos .


----------



## Moai (Feb 9, 2009)

What is KMS?


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

never heard of KMS, but the last thing I would do is go buy something just because I have money to spend… I usually buy the other way around - when I have a NEED for a specific thing I'll go price match.

just save the money until you need something that they happen to have.


----------



## Ripthorn (Mar 24, 2010)

I agree with others. Though last summer I took a little extra money and bought a bunch of sandpaper, because I always hate the idea of buying a 5 pack or something, so I bought 50 packs of a couple of different grits and now I don't have to worry bout those grits for quite a long time.


----------



## SebringDon (Feb 1, 2013)

I'd buy a small fine-cut hand saw, a hand plane, and a decent rasp. The only hand tools I have for shaping are a mini-hacksaw, some Xacto knives and a sandpaper block. I'm just getting my shop established.


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

Mike, do you have a link to Orange Aluminum? The 3 seconds I took to google it came up fruitless. There must be a cheaper solution than buying the Incra/Kreg pre cut lengths I get.

I do love my Incra t track plus on my crosscut sled though. The graduated scale is awesome


----------



## nwbusa (Feb 21, 2012)

KMS is a big tool / machinery retailer up here in Canada. They carry lots of the General and GI lines of tools, as well as other major brands.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

lumberjoe…

http://www.orangealuminum.com/t-track.html


----------



## Vrtigo1 (Mar 18, 2010)

I would buy some wood and build something. I usually get gift cards and such for Christmas and with those I like to buy consumable stuff (screws, glue, sandpaper, etc) as I don't like spending money on that.

I also like the idea of spending money on jig stuff like t track, 5 star knobs, etc because most of the time when I think building a jig will make my work more accurate or repeatable I'll just skate by without the jig because I don't have what I need on hand.


----------



## Woodmaster1 (Apr 26, 2011)

Mike, I will have to check 80/20 INC. out. They are only 25 miles down the road.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Colt plunge base. $99.99 free shipping, Amazon


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Forrest Woodworker II table saw blade.


----------



## Wood_smith (Feb 12, 2010)

I think I'd buy a Kerry-All plywood pouch… (shameless self-promotion)...


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

If I had a hundred to blow I'd save it until I knew what I wanted/needed.


----------



## pastahill (Apr 2, 2011)

No qustion. The new festool rotex ROS. It works great and almost dustfree.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

I could use some more clamps.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## pastahill (Apr 2, 2011)

Oh yes, you are right. Clamps, clamps and more clamps, i run out of clamps.


----------

